# Daughter moving to Madison WI   Best nearby timeshares?



## mrspigdoc (Jan 9, 2006)

My daughter has accepted a job in Madison, so now I'll probably be doing some vacationing up there.  What is the best timeshare near there?  the dells? anything else?  I don't know anything about the area.  Thanks for your guidance, Teresa


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 9, 2006)

Best timeshares would be those in the Dells, about 45 minutes or an hour away.  there is a place in Merrimac, Summer Oaks I believe.  Also one in Oconomowac (sp?), and one in Lake Geneva.


----------



## brucecz (Jan 10, 2006)

The last two are RCI Points resorts if that makes any differanance.

Bruce  



			
				rapmarks said:
			
		

> Best timeshares would be those in the Dells, about 45 minutes or an hour away.  there is a place in Merrimac, Summer Oaks I believe.  Also one in Oconomowac (sp?), and one in Lake Geneva.


----------



## rudymcbill (Jan 18, 2006)

We live in Madison, and would be happy to answer any questions you or your daughter might have about the area (if she isn't already receiving enough from her new employer), or just be a friendly face as she settles in  
We've found Madison to have lots of opportunities while still maintaining more of a small city atmosphere.  Feel free to contact us!


----------



## Leturno (Jan 19, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> Best timeshares would be those in the Dells, about 45 minutes or an hour away.  there is a place in Merrimac, Summer Oaks I believe.  Also one in Oconomowac (sp?), and one in Lake Geneva.



If the purpose of staying at the Dells is to visit Madison then the Tamarack resort would be closest to the expressway and quickest to go to Madison. 
There are three RCI resort/codes for the Tammarack resort:

Peppertree at Tamarack (#1439)
Mirror Lake Resort (#5599)
Fairfield Wisconsin Dells at Tamarack
 - for some reason is no longer listed on RCI


If the purpose is to have them come and visit you, then Christmas Mountain might be better because of it's new indoor pool. 

Either are nice.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Go north for Telemark*

Try Telemark, our very favorite resort, 23 miles north of Hayward.  Email me if you need more info.

Joan

over 30 timeshare stays within the last 2 years


----------

